# Socket->Main burial, Sump discharge in way



## davew (Feb 25, 2012)

Basically my question is, if I 45 around this Sump Discharge while going into my trench on both sides, do you think I'll have inspection issues, specifically re: 300.8?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't see where 300.8 is relevant. You're not putting any foreign stuff in the same conduit with the wires so this is not an issue.



> 300.8 Installation of Conductors with Other Systems.
> Raceways or cable trays containing electrical conductors
> shall not contain any pipe, tube, or equal for steam, water,
> air, gas, drainage, or any service other than electrical.


----------



## davew (Feb 25, 2012)

Agreed. But I got a cryptic response from the inspection office when I inquired:



> Please refer to Article 300.5 for depths and Exhibit 300.8 for a typical application.


Since my depths were going to be good (asides from right over that discharge pipe) then I could only assume they had something in 300.8 ... it's not like I'm burying the conduit in the same trench right next to water or gas lines.

Going around this discharge just seemed to be a common-sense solution, otherwise I suppose I'd have to just cut the thing and tell the homeowner to bring someone out to re-route it.


----------

